# 20 Gallon Long Horizontal Conversion



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I was working on a few ideas for a 20 gallon long vertical conversion kit. I really think it calls for one door hinged on one side. While contemplating it I decided to make an easier 20 gallon long horizontal conversion kit. Why doesn't anyone make one already? It's easy enough using some double strength glass, a marineland perfecto hinge, a couple heyco snap bushings with 100 mesh, and a few magnets.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

This is pretty genius, I would love to see a step-by-step guide or for you to sell the kit to make it. I used a 20L for about 2 years and found it to be somewhat of a pain to work with since I had to move my light every time I wanted to open the top of the tank. 

Only thing I would change would be to increase the ventilation a bit. I think I'd like to see a strip vent between the bottom pane of glass and the hinge (if possible).


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I think the 2 vents on either sides and the low height make vents under the hinge unnecessary. I am looking at recutting the glass to keep the vent positions, and replacing one vent with a feeding port, so you never have to open the front if you have an automated misting system, except for cutting plants and taking out froglets.


----------

